# secretária - palavra paroxítona ou proparoxítona?



## Enaro

Olá amigos!

Acabo de começar a estudiar português na universidade e já tenho um dilema.

A professora mandou um exercício em que tinha que fazer uma lista de palavras paroxítonas com acento gráfico.
Eu pus: indivíduo, calendário, magnificência, vestígio, vestuário, mistério
E ela as riscou e disse-me que issas palavras nao sao paroxítonas, senao proparoxítonas.

Minha pergunta é: porquê?

Muito obrigada!

Edit: Secretária*, perdao


----------



## anaczz

Aprendi, nos tempos que já lá vão, que todas essas palavras eram paroxítonas, acentuadas por terminarem em ditongos crescentes. Isso mudou?


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> Os exemplos que dá terminam todos em ditongo crescente pós-tônico. Se tiver dúvida, basta separá-las em sílabas.
> in.di.ví.du.o; ca.len.dá.ri.o; mag.ni.fi.cên.ci.a; ves.tí.gi.o; ves.tu.á.ri.o; mis.té.ri.o
> Então: se.cre.tá.ri.a


Caro guihenning, nos exemplos que deu de ditongos crescentes, *ninguém* os pronuncia separadamente, como duas sílabas, nem na pronúncia mais cuidada. A não ser, é claro, que alguém queira soletrar e enfatizar cada vogal. Estas palavras são, para todos os efeitos práticos de prosódia, métrica poética e musical, paroxítonas, sendo o _i _pronunciado sempre como semivogal (como o _y _de _yes_).

Com a devida vénia, discordo tanto da professora (que não deve ser falante nativa de português) como de qualquer gramática que ensine o contrário, venha donde vier.

Mas, @Enaro, não parece prudente nem cordato criar qualquer celeuma com sua professora por este aspecto que parece ambíguo, e é frequentemente enganoso. Professores, por necessidade, têm de recorrer à esquematização e simplificação de conceitos (para serem absorvidos), e repetem geralmente os padrões em que foram ensinados. Logo, para efeitos de trabalhos escolares, é melhor simplesmente aderir ao critério da sua professora, sabendo contudo que é limitado e simplificador.


----------



## guihenning

metaphrastes said:


> Caro guihenning, nos exemplos que deu de ditongos crescentes, *ninguém* os pronuncia separadamente, como duas sílabas, nem na pronúncia mais cuidada. A não ser, é claro, que alguém queira soletrar e enfatizar cada vogal. Estas palavras são, para todos os efeitos práticos de prosódia, métrica poética e musical, paroxítonas, sendo o _i _pronunciado sempre como semivogal (como o _y _de _yes_).


Sim, exato. Mas no dicionário da Academia de Ciências de Lisboa, no dicionário de divisão silábica, que diz seguir as diretrizes do Acordo, essas palavras todas vêm com o ditongo final separado. Inclusive como há muito não ia por esse caminho de divisão silábica ainda fui lá checar. _E agora, José?_


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> Paroxítonas acentuadas são as que terminam em *-l*, *-n*, *-r*, *-x* e *-ps*.


Nestes casos, o acento gráfico é indispensável porque estas consoantes atraem o acento para a última sílaba - sem o acento gráfico, seria oxítonas.

No caso de _secretária, _se não houvesse o acento, então a pronúncia seria: _se-cre-ta-*ri*-a. _Aí sim, com cinco sílabas, e o acento no _*i*_, fazendo hiato com o _a. _O mesmo com todos os exemplos dados terminados em ditongo crescente. Não fora escrito o acento, formariam hiato no fim, adquirindo uma sílaba a mais.


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> Mas no dicionário da Academia de Ciências de Lisboa, no dicionário de divisão silábica, que diz seguir as diretrizes do Acordo, essas palavras todas vêm com o ditongo final separado


Esta he mais huma razaõ para naõ ter adherido a o accordo orthographico de o qual, cõ a devida vénia, discordo.  É hum direito que me assiste.


----------



## guihenning

GENTE! Eu fui de acordo com o dicionário e estava errado.

Isso que dá não confiar mais nos próprios ouvidos… 
Mas o acordo também não mudou a separação silábica, o que parece ter ocorrido é que o dicionário de divisão silábica da ACL está todo errado.


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> Isso que dá não confiar mais nos próprios ouvidos…
> Mas o acordo também não mudou a separação silábica, o que parece ter ocorrido é que o dicionário de divisão silábica da ACL está todo errado.


Acontece nas melhores famílias ou instituições... porque se dermos como infalível o dicionário da ACL, então, por uma questão de coerência, teremos de passar a fazer hiato em todas estas palavras, todos os dias, todas as horas. Não há decreto ou dicionário que possa mudar um ditongo em hiato, assim como um burro nunca há-de cantar como um passarinho nem um coelho será bravo como um leão. É da natureza, da índole da língua.


----------



## guihenning

Achei aqui algo um tanto controverso, tirei do Ciberdúvidas:



> Refira-se um outro aspeto que já não diz respeito a translineação mas à divisão silábica propriamente dita, de caráter fonético e fonológico; trata-se do facto de, na divisão silábica da palavra *superfície*, poder encontrar-se quer um ditongo quer um hiato no encontro vocálico escrito final -*cie*: *su-per-fí-ci-e*. Sobre estes encontros vocálicos átonos finais, observam Cunha e Cintra (_idem_, pág. 50):
> 
> «Quando átonos finais, os encontros escritos -_ia_, -_ie_, -_io_, -_oa_, -_ua_, -_ue_ e -_uo_ são normalmente DITONGOS CRESCENTES: _glór_-_ria_, _cá_-_rie_, _vá_-_rio_, _má_-_goa_, _á_-_gua_, _té_-_nue_, _ár_-_duo_. Podem, no entanto, ser emitidos com separação dos dois elementos, formando assim um HIATO: _gló_-_ri_-_a_, _cá_-_ri_-_e_, _vá_-_ri_-_o_, etc. Ressalte-se, porém, que na escrita, em hipótese alguma, os elementos desses encontros vocálicos se separam no fim da linha [...].»


 como se pode ver aqui


----------



## metaphrastes

@guihenning: bom artigo, claro e equilibrado. O aspecto é controverso (entre as respectivas Academias) e aparentemente não foi o Acordo a resolvê-lo, por ora.

Em todo o caso, a pronúncia em hiato ainda assim é, na melhor das hipóteses, artificial e forçada.


----------



## guihenning

Pois, pronunciar em hiato seria tudo menos natural.


----------



## intruder

Muito interessante esse tópico aqui. Eu, como uma pessoa que aprende o português como língua estrangeira, sempre enxerguei esses encontros vocálicos como hiato. E só recentemente descobri que na verdade podem ser ditongos crescentes. Pois hiato parece ser mais natural. 

Por exemplo, se considerarmos os verbos tais como: *eu diferencio, eu aprecio, eu me distancio* etc seria muito desnatural falar de um ditongo crescente... É óbvio que é hiato. 

Por exemplo, em espanhol, esses encontros vocálicos são sempre ditongo crescente e nem surge dúvida disso. 
*Yo cambio* (com "a" tônica)
*Yo enrubio* (com "u" tônica) e por aí vai. 

Só uma observação...


----------



## guihenning

Acontece que em português "não existem" ditongos crescentes. Existir existem, mas ou são tratados como hiatos ou são tratados como se não existissem. E justamente por isso há sempre uma sombra no que diz respeito a eles. É comuníssimo ler por aí que "_todos os ditongos portugueses são decrescentes_" quando, em verdade, não é bem assim. O que acontece é que há esses casos pós-tônicos que podem ter sido hiatos um dia e hoje em dia não mais. Não resta dúvidas em espanhol porque, me parece, todos os ditongos daquela língua são crescentes, conosco é o oposto.
Nós também temos tolerância muito maior a hiatos que os nossos outros irmãos românicos porque o próprio português os criou já há muito tempo, mormente com a queda do L e N intervocálicos _luna > lua (_em oposição a _luna, lune, luna), _ou _ponere > poer (arcaico) pôr (moderno). _A nasalização com a queda do N ou L também trouxe ditongos decrescentes: _subtulum > _sótalo (arcaico) > sótão (moderno); _actionis > _ação e assim por diante. (o que explica por que são _am, em, õe, ãe _todos ditongos). Os ditongos crescentes ou são reminiscências latinas (quando, água, quatro…) ou eu nem sei donde vieram…


----------



## Vanda

Uma pergunta básica? Qual é a língua nativa da sua professora?


----------



## jazyk

Enaro said:


> E ela as riscou e disse-me que *e*ssas palavras nao sao paroxítonas, senao proparoxítonas.


São paroxítonas (ou graves) ou proparoxítonas aparentes.

b) As chamadas proparoxítonas aparentes, isto é, que apresentam na sílaba tónica/tônica as vogais abertas grafadas _a, e, o_ e ainda _i, u_ ou ditongo oral começado por vogal aberta, e que terminam por sequências vocálicas pós-tónicas/pós-tônicas praticamente consideradas como ditongos crescentes (_-ea, -eo, -ia, -ie, -io, -oa, -ua, -uo,_ etc.): _álea, náusea; etéreo, níveo; enciclopédia, glória; barbárie, série; lírio, prélio; mágoa, nódoa; exígua, língua; exíguo, vácuo_.


----------



## pfaa09

metaphrastes said:


> Mas, @Enaro, não parece prudente nem cordato criar qualquer celeuma com sua professora por este aspecto que parece ambíguo, e é frequentemente enganoso. Professores, por necessidade, têm de recorrer à esquematização e simplificação de conceitos (para serem absorvidos), e repetem geralmente os padrões em que foram ensinados. Logo, para efeitos de trabalhos escolares, é melhor simplesmente aderir ao critério da sua professora, sabendo contudo que é limitado e simplificador.


Muito interessante este ponto de vista, uma vez que neste contexto, de língua estrangeira, há que adoptar uma estratégia por parte de quem ensina.
Não deixa de gerar alguma (pouca) polémica.


----------



## metaphrastes

intruder said:


> Eu, como uma pessoa que aprende o português como língua estrangeira, sempre enxerguei esses encontros vocálicos como hiato. E só recentemente descobri que na verdade podem ser ditongos crescentes. Pois hiato parece ser mais natural.


Caro intruder,
aí é que está o problema: para um falante *não-nativo* de português, o hiato *parece* natural, e até explica dum modo fácil a necessidade de acentuar estas palavras. Mas não é esta a realidade da língua falada, cantada e declamada.
Um exemplo que já dei acima pode ajudar a esclarecer. Compare com a transcrição em alfabeto cirílico:
secretária = se-cre-*tá*-ria = сэкрэта́ря, сэ-крэ-*та́*-ря
secretaria = se-cre-ta-*ri*-a = сэкрэтари́я, сэ-крэ-та-*ри́*-я​Como deve saber, _secretária _e _secretaria _são duas palavras diferentes. A primeira tem ditongo e a segunda tem hiato. Note que o ditongo crescente (o mais comum, de longe, em russo) necessita de apenas uma vogal "suave", com o som "y" incorporado, ao passo que em português precisamos das duas letras. Mas a pronúncia é idêntica.

Alguns outros exemplos de ditongos crescentes, com a transcrição em cirílico:

óbvio = о́бвю, о́б-вю
etéreo = этэ́рю, э-тэ́-рю
náusea = на́узя, на́у-зя
Enciclopédia = Энсиклопэ́дя, Эн-си-кло-пэ́-дя
barbárie = барба́ре, бар-ба́-ре _(atenção! o "e" não sofre ikanye, é pronunciado como "ye")_
série = сэ́ре, сэ́-ре _(idem, não há ikanye ou redução do "ye" para "i")_
sério = сэ́рю, сэ́-рю

Mais difícil é dar exemplos de ditongos crescentes com "u" semivogal, uma vez que este não ocorre na língua russa, e seria preciso adoptar algum símbolo especial para transcrever _"água" _ou _"mágoa". _Mas pode pensar em _"água" _como idêntica à _"águia", _com a diferença de que vai ter um _"u" _breve, em vez de um _"i" _breve.​


----------



## intruder

@metaphrastes 
Caro metaphrastes, 
Obrigado pela explicação tão exaustiva e abrangente. 

Entretanto, tenho que discordar. 

1. As palavras, tais como *óbvio, náusea* etc não soam em caso algum como tendo a única letra no final. Verifiquei mais uma vez no serviço de forvo.com (onde há exemplos de pronúncia). Além disso, ao longo dos anos que ando aprendendo o português sempre as ouvi como tendo duas letras. Talvez seja uma questão de pronúncia diferente em regiões diferentes. Mas não posso concordar e colocar o "=" entre _*óbvio = о́бвю, о́б-вю *_
Não só por causa de conveniência de colocar o acento correto, mas é porque soam mesmo como duas letras diferentes. Não é invenção minha, apenas estou constatando o que vejo e ouço. A não ser que eu tenha algum problema com meus ouvidos 

2. Cárie, série - soam exatamente como tendo "ii" no final (ao menos no Brasil). [sé-rii], [cá-rii], [denuncii] e por aí vai.


----------



## metaphrastes

intruder said:


> Mas não posso concordar e colocar o "=" entre _*óbvio = о́бвю, о́б-вю *_


@intruder, realmente, seria mais preciso usar um símbolo de _semelhante _em vez de _igual, _isto é, _*≈*, _porque a transcrição é obviamente uma simplificação. Donde teríamos:
_*óbvio ≈ о́бвю, о́б-вю*_
Estou ciente que as vogais suaves do russo, de acordo com os melhores fonologistas, têm a função primordial de _palatalizar _ou _suavizar _a consoante que as antecede. E que, nalguns casos, especialmente quando antecedidas de vogal, ou no início duma palavra, são _iotificadas, _isto é, antecedidas dum som de "i" muito curto e suave. Aos nossos ouvidos, isto soa exactamente como um ditongo crescente - todavia, esta _iotificação _é em geral muito mais subtil e suave do que nos ditongos crescentes, em português.

Provavelmente, o conceito de "fonema" seria útil para trazer algum entendimento, aqui: em português, mesmo num ditongo, ouvimos dois fonemas, ainda que unidos numa sílaba; em russo, a percepção é de um único fonema. Mas não queria me alongar em demasia porque esta é uma questão colateral e já nos desviamos bastante do tópico principal.

O que queria deixar claro é que - apesar das evidentes diferenças entre a fonologia do português e do russo - uma palavra como _óbvio _tem apenas duas sílabas (e, concordo, também na nossa percepção, o ditongo contém dois fonemas, dois sons com uma identidade distinta e definida, ainda que unidos).

Talvez uma transcrição mais clara seja *о́б-вйу* e, neste caso, a identidade dos dois fonemas unidos em ditongo é preservada - embora o uso de *й *em russo se destine acima de tudo aos ditongos decrescentes. Parece-lhe melhor, assim?


----------



## metaphrastes

intruder said:


> 2. Cárie, série - soam exatamente como tendo "ii" no final (ao menos no Brasil). [sé-rii], [cá-rii], [denuncii] e por aí vai.


No Brasil (pelo menos no Rio de Janeiro, donde vim) a redução vocal do "e" átono, pós-tónico, é claramente para um "i", sem ambiguidade. Se quiser, é a _ikanye carioca _ Em Portugal, esta mesma redução é para um "e" surdo, um som ambíguo e indefinido, entre um "e" e um "i". Não tenho à mão o símbolo do AFI (IPA) nem, francamente, muita paciência para o AFI, que nem toda a gente sabe ler - por isso, usei a simplificação. Em todo o caso, mesmo o _"e" _russo, em posição átona, sem _ikanye_, frequentemente resulta num som indefinido, pelo que a simplificação talvez não seja assim tão disparatada como lhe parece.

Para resumir, e voltando à vaca fria: *todos os exemplos citados são de falsos hiatos e de falsos proparoxítonos, e a pronúncia em hiato é antinatural* (a não ser, é claro, no caso de se querer en-fa-ti-zar)


----------



## intruder

@metaphrastes

 (Pena que não tem um emoticon de choro aqui).

Não estou acreditando... Sempre pensei diferentemente. Vou aceitar que dói menos, né. 

Então... Resumindo.
*A regra No.1* é, que toda paroxítona terminada em ditongo crescente (que são _*eo, ea, ia, io, ie, oa, ua, uo, ue*_) levará acento agudo.

*A regra No.2 *E toda palavra não acentuada, terminada em ditongo crescente (que são _*eo, ea, ia, io, ie, oa, ua, uo, ue*_) sempre é a oxítona.

Não é não?

P.S. Geralmente não uso as palavras russas para exemplificar as regras de pronúncia em português. Porque são idiomas diferentes, e acho um pouco estranho fazer analogias. Porque esse negócio de pronúncia é específico a cada língua. E se alguém aprende o português (como exemplo), é meio confuso explicar a pronúncia em português com analogias em outro idioma. Isso cria uma certa confusão.

P.S.2. A redução de "e" no final da palavra para "i" não é hábito só de carioca. Não vou falar do Brasil inteiro, mas no sudeste (MG, SP, RJ, ES) creio que essa redução seja bem comum.


*Mais uma vez obrigadão*


----------



## metaphrastes

intruder said:


> *A regra No.1* é, que toda paroxítona terminada em ditongo crescente (que são _*eo, ea, ia, io, ie, oa, ua, uo, ue*_) levará acento agudo.


Da  Sim, leva acento agudo na sílaba anterior ao ditongo.



intruder said:


> *A regra No.2 *E toda palavra não acentuada, terminada em ditongo crescente (que são _*eo, ea, ia, io, ie, oa, ua, uo, ue*_) sempre é a oxítona.


Nyet!  Não, se a palavra não receber acento gráfico, e tiver estas terminações, forma-se hiato e a penúltima vogal é acentuada.
Exemplos:
*Maria, pia, azia, afasia, anarquia, companhia...
desvario, frio, mio, afio* (do verbo _afiar_), *pio...
crie, varie, avarie, desvie *(dos verbos _criar, variar, avariar, desviar)..._
*garoa, boa, toa *(de _à toa_), *batata-baroa, abalroa *(do verbo _abalroar_)...
*pua, amua *(do verbo _amuar_), *tua, actua *(do verbo _actuar_)...
*amuo, actuo *(dos verbos _amuar, actuar_)...
*amue, amues, actue, actues *(dos verbos _amuar, actuar_)...

Não me lembro agora de exemplos terminados em _*eo *_ou _*ea *_mas, teoricamente, seguiriam a mesma regra.

*Nota: *lembre-se que _ditongo _não significa duas vogais seguidas. Ditongo significa _duas vogais pronunciadas numa sílaba só. _Hiato significa _duas vogais seguidas, pronunciadas em sílabas separadas. _Pela segunda regra que tentou formular, parece que esta distinção não está bem clara ainda, para si (para você).


----------



## guihenning

Voltei após muita água passar por debaixo da ponte, mas só voltei para dizer que verifiquei aos montes por aí e realmente a separação silábica separará o ditongo final pós-tônico. Jayzik já nos trouxe uma explicação e na primeira vez que me deparei achei meio estranho e não tinha o computador para poder me aprofundar melhor numa resposta. Independente de como se pronuncie, a separação do ditongo ocorrerá; por que eu não sei, mas ocorre (provavelmente alguma coisa ligada ao próprio ditongo crescente que é 'estranho' ao português. _No lo sé_). Mas também não vejo lá problema, porque a divisão silábica não tem ou não segue, necessariamente, a pronúncia a rigor. Então lá está, os exemplos do post #1 são falsos proparoxítonos, não pela pronúncia, mas porque a divisão silábica assim o determina.


----------



## Nino83

Provavelmente o fenômeno dos falsos proparoxítonos é devido à tradição.
Na língua latina, palavras como _fērĭa_ e _mātĕrĭa_ se pronunciavam /feː.ri.a/ e /ma.tɛː.ri.a/, e esses grupos vocálicos não formavam ditongos crescentes.
Hoje, em italiano (como em português), esses grupos são ditongos crescentes (provavelmente devido ao acento tônico que substituiu o acento melódico, na passagem do latim clássico para o vulgar), ['fɛː.rja], [ma.'tɛː.rja] (['fɛ.rja], [ma.'tɛ.rja] em português), e formam uma sílaba só (fe-ria, ma-te-ria) em italiano.
A divisão silábica portuguesa é mais tradicional que a italiana, e essa diferença entre tradição e fonética é provavelmente a causa do fenômeno dos falsos proparoxítonos.
Uma questão de tradição.


----------



## metaphrastes

Nino83 said:


> A divisão silábica portuguesa é mais tradicional que a italiana, e essa diferença entre tradição e fonética é provavelmente a causa do fenômeno dos falsos proparoxítonos.


 Penso que acertou em cheio! Aliás, as eternas polémicas linguísticas quase sempre andam à volta de _tradição _e _uso, etimologia _e _filologia, origens ou raízes _e _mudança histórico-cultural_, quase diria: _ser _e _devir._

Deste ponto de vista (da etimologia), esta divisão silábica faz todo o sentido - todavia, para todo e qualquer efeito prático, em prosódia ou até em dactilografia, não tem aplicação. Mas não sou eu que irei defender uma visão meramente utilitarista da linguagem.


----------

